# CC Box Pass puts/takes



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

For most of us this is not are first pass but some of us it is for the way the pass will work I have put together 22 cigars to begin the pass(Had some help from Keith) I pulled the culebra to make it easier to ship Each cigar is in 5/6 finger bag with the info written on the bag no price use your best judgment or tag me for help

The Rules There is not many there will no limit on how many you put or take as long as it is fair or if you only want one as long as you pay for shipping do what you like. You must post Puts and Take in this thread and wait to ship until some of us agree on your put/takes. Don't take to long to ship out to the next guy I add a list of shipping order

No trading three for one If you take one try to replace it with one of equal value 

Feel free to Bomb the next guy or just the box I have already add a Bomb

Most of all Have fun


Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Gotcha!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I'll be out of town Feb 18-21


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

just clarifying...extra added bombs doesn't have to be CC's right? or is this suppose to be a CC only box?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

boro62 said:


> just clarifying...extra added bombs doesn't have to be CC's right? or is this suppose to be a CC only box?


 I would say that's up to you. You are the one doing the bombing


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't wait


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

thebigk said:


> I would say that's up to you. You are the one doing the bombing


awesome! really looking forward to this


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Can not wait, it will be fun.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

any preview on whats in the box? oke: :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy fellas!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

boro62 said:


> any preview on whats in the box? oke: :mrgreen:


 there is a pic in the other thread


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

thebigk said:


> there is a pic in the other thread


why you gotta complicate things.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

o oops, i remember seeing it before but forgot about it lolz thanks guys!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

And it's off 9114 9010 7574 2438 4592 63 to sunny California I hope it brings some of that warm back to me in Minnesota -9 as of right now


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

thebigk said:


> And it's off 9114 9010 7574 2438 4592 63 to sunny California I hope it brings some of that warm back to me in Minnesota -9 as of right now


Hopefully this box isn't heading southbound in the texas- Alabama region.

I heard that's where the "Polar Vortex" is heading.

God knows if they get snow, this package will REALLY be delayed.

Sure is funny how an inch of snow makes southerners stay home!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

thebigk said:


> And it's off 9114 9010 7574 2438 4592 63 to sunny California I hope it brings some of that warm back to me in Minnesota -9 as of right now


No kidding! -8 here! Ridiculous!

Can't wait for it to get here! Very exciting! Will the mailing order be in the box?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

knilas said:


> No kidding! -8 here! Ridiculous!
> 
> Can't wait for it to get here! Very exciting! Will the mailing order be in the box?


 10-4


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I will be out of town 2/13-2/18. lol. heads up. It is a weekend.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

It looks like it has landed at it's first stop


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

thebigk said:


> It looks like it has landed at it's first stop


just checked says out for delivery! so I'll have pics of puts and takes when I get home. I'll have it back on the road by sat. latest. Most likely tomm. though.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

thebigk said:


> It looks like it has landed at it's first stop


hey eric tried to send you a quick PM but your PM box is full!


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is whats in the box before my puts and takes!


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here are my takes










and here are my puts










Packing it up now it will go out in the mail tomm. morning!


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

here's the tracking #9405 5036 9930 0224 3717 94

going out wit the mail tomm. am.

thanks guys!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

boro62 said:


> Here are my takes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have box codes and sizes by chance or dates even, try to include those as Eric did just so we know what is what.

Lighter fluid and a paper towel would remove the old marker, or any alcohol. You could also just include a note if you wanted.

I mean I'm pretty sure thats a short churchill, Sig II, and Monte IV... but it doesn't hurt. haha.

Looks good over here, btw.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

ejewell said:


> If you have box codes and sizes by chance or dates even, try to include those as Eric did just so we know what is what.
> 
> Lighter fluid and a paper towel would remove the old marker, or any alcohol. You could also just include a note if you wanted.
> 
> ...


close! its a wide churchill and sig II and monte IV.

I did it the same way eric had the other's labeled, year and what the cigar is.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

boro62 said:


> close! its a wide churchill and sig II and monte IV.
> 
> I did it the same way eric had the other's labeled, year and what the cigar is.


Hey Boris, I hate to be a guy to go back on my word. But I didn't know the upmann was somewhat of an EL.

I know after finding that out, I feel less good aboutbthe puts and takes. And I can speak for at least two others who agree.

I obviously can't make you change your selections, but it'd be very kind if you would he willing.

I think in the future -- as this CC box pass is a new thing -- we should only take at max one HTF/EL/RE at a time. Unless you replace with the like.

If anyone feels I'm out of line. By all means. Rip me a new one gents.

-Erik


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Sall good Boris/Erik...unchartered territory....learn as we go. . Agree about the only one me, re,htf tho..and it will be duly noted.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Hey Boris, I hate to be a guy to go back on my word. But I didn't know the upmann was somewhat of an EL.
> 
> I know after finding that out, I feel less good aboutbthe puts and takes. And I can speak for at least two others who agree.
> 
> ...


hmm...i wish someone spoke up about this early, I would have had no problem making a different selection, but after PM'ing thebigK getting his ok, then posting here and not seeing any objections, i was trying to keep it going as quick as possible so i wouldnt hold things up and already sent out the box. If you guys want I can send the h upman forward and have it meet up with the box somewhere, and you guys can just keep my puts.

I didn't really even think of the LE situation and just went off general pricing of what they cost off the site i normally order from. Sorry about causing this mess.

Just let me know what you guys decide and I will try my best to fix this. Sorry again, this really wasn't my intention.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

boro62 said:


> hmm...i wish someone spoke up about this early, I would have had no problem making a different selection, but after PM'ing thebigK getting his ok, then posting here and not seeing any objections, i was trying to keep it going as quick as possible so i wouldnt hold things up and already sent out the box. If you guys want I can send the h upman forward and have it meet up with the box somewhere, and you guys can just keep my puts.
> 
> I didn't really even think of the LE situation and just went off general pricing of what they cost off the site i normally order from. Sorry about causing this mess.
> 
> Just let me know what you guys decide and I will try my best to fix this. Sorry again, this really wasn't my intention.


 Enjoy the cigars Boris No worries


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

@thebigk your Inbox is full, Can't PM you.
@boro62 I guess I was out of place. I apologize. I caused a mess as well.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

ejewell said:


> @thebigk your Inbox is full, Can't PM you.
> @boro62 I guess I was out of place. I apologize. I caused a mess as well.


 PM box empty

No Erik not out of place It's my fault there was no rule for it and I said it was ok

Like Scott said unchartered territory learn as we go


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

FYI guys I don't get Email notifications from Puff you need to tag me are quote me are send a PM so it pops up on the top of the screen


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

thebigk said:


> FYI guys I don't get Email notifications from Puff you need to tag me are quote me are send a PM so it pops up on the top of the screen


Will do!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys I think the right thing to do here is that we must leave a 24 hour window from your time you post your puts and takes before we ship so everybody can chime in on your puts and takes


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

10-4. Too bad we don't have a thumbs up button! :biggrin:


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

ejewell said:


> @thebigk your Inbox is full, Can't PM you.
> @boro62 I guess I was out of place. I apologize. I caused a mess as well.


you have valid points, I just for some reason didn't think of it. Hopefully my mistakes will help smooth things out. sorry for the mess too.



thebigk said:


> Enjoy the cigars Boris No worries


will do! thanks!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

:llama:


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like its coming my way.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys never said this but we should leave feedback for the guy who sent you the box


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Shall be done!


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

My takes








My puts: Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos 2009

Ramon Allones Allones Extra 2011

Monte Grand edmundo LE 2010

If something does not add up let me know, thanks guys.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Amazing puts. That RACF looks tastey!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

john_007 said:


> My puts: Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos 2009
> 
> Ramon Allones Allones Extra 2011
> 
> ...


HOO REEEE SHEEEET.

mg:

:thumb:


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks good in my opinion


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Alright looks like im good to go ill get it out tomorrow.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

john_007 said:


> View attachment 47868
> 
> My takes
> 
> ...


Looks good John! Set em free!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Damn wish I was next (we are all thinking it)


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Damn wish I was next (we are all thinking it)


Heard that.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Would someone be so kind to post the pass order? I was told it was in the other thread but I did not see it. 
Thanks. 

-Your grateful botl

Is it weird that Im more excited to put than take?


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Would someone be so kind to post the pass order? I was told it was in the other thread but I did not see it.
> Thanks.
> 
> -Your grateful botl
> ...


I was told its in the box. May have misunderstood tho.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

A box full of goodness showed up at my house this evening. I'll post some pics tomorrow and send it on its way east on Monday after you guys approve


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

First off, many thanks to @john_007 for the gracious bomb hiding in the box! I've been looking to try the Hoyo Petit Robustos for a while, and the rest are favorites of mine


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's what I'm proposing to take


And this is what I'm replacing them with. The original release HURR caused quite a stir earlier so I figured I'd put another in, and the rest should add a little variety


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Them are some nice smokes @john_007

Everything looks good maybe a Little to good


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

thebigk said:


> Them are some nice smokes @john_007
> 
> Everything looks good maybe a Little to good


Hush! Better for the rest of us. Lol


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Them are some nice smokes @john_007
> 
> Everything looks good maybe a Little to good


I see what you did there!!

Looks good, ship it out no questions. @klittle250, those are generous puts!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

@klittle250

Those takes are horrible. you don't want those! put em back and take something 'better' ! lol.

:bump2:

:fish:

Looks awesome Keith. I agree with Joe. Very generous puts.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> Hush! Better for the rest of us. Lol


It's headed your way next


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Cool send it on


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

@klitttle250 Hope you like the cigars, enjoy brother.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I got the box last night and will get out friday morning. ill post puts and takes tonight


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

An update from me: 

-Flight home to TN was canceled so I won't be going out of town
-Not really too upset about it, was flying home for Vday to see gf of 2 years but we broke up last week.
-Almost had to call the cops because of a student I teach getting all sorts of onery. 

Yeah. So that's that. If by chance I'm next on the pass -- nothing is affected, besides my morale. ha.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok here are my pulls and takes let me know if it's ok

Pulls



Takes


Let me know if this is good


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks good to me


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks great Brian :smoke:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Send her on


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Yep ! Looks good!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Let's see. If its in Tennessee now...bet its heading to PA next....


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

knilas said:


> Let's see. If its in Tennessee now...bet its heading to PA next....


Or Ohio, or Minn! It a mystery!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

The anticipation is killing!! Ugh!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hawaii or maybe Alaska


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I can tell you it will be going north


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

thebigk said:


> I can tell you it will be going north


:spy:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Northeast-ish or str8 north? Lol


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Send some warm friggin weather with it. Joe and I are snowed in!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Is Joe your cat?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

knilas said:


> Is Joe your cat?


Haha. no. I just like that picture.

The only upside to my flight being cancelled and breaking up with my gf is I will be getting one hopefully this weekend! She didnt like cats.

Joe is just some a-hole I know on puff. :fish: hahaha


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

:kicknuts:


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

ok box is gone here is tracking 9405 5036 9930 0240 2480 94


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

First of all thank you @Gordo1473 for the bomb in the box!! Blew me right up!!










A Unnamed, Shark, GE, Don Carlos, and SD4! Thanks!!

Here are my Puts(Left) and Takes(Right). If possible can I get the OK so I can send them on tomorrow?


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok with me...looks good. Nice bomb gordo!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks good to me Joe. Brian, nice work


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there anything left of the box Nice Bomb Brian

Everything looks good Send her on


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I am using a new box when I send it, the box isnt that bad, I am going to clean up the bags too, most only have 2 or 3 sticks in em


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool! We like shiny new boxes in Ohio! Lol


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> I am using a new box when I send it, the box isnt that bad, I am going to clean up the bags too, most only have 2 or 3 sticks in em


ha.

:spy:

eep:

HAAAMMBBOOONNNEEE.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Pass has moved to its next target... USPS says Tuesday.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

I can almost smell it!!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

So she arrived today. I spent the first two hours when I got home figuring out what to do. haha. needless to say today was not as productive as I hoped!

I did some pulls and takes. Inspect carefully -- I did put a BHK 52 from 2011 in for the Punch EL '13 and Mag 48. By my account this is pretty fair on the price, but if your opinion varies let me know. The pulling two and putting one might also be unsettling to some. IF that is the case for anyone please let me know!! I have no problem switching it up a little... I'm just low on stock I'm willing to relinquish.

I would have put another monte for the Mag 48, or another monte for the RA Superiores, but I know there was the debacle with LCDH releases for regular runs.

Anyway. Here is what I propose. And again, no skin off my back if anyone is upset.

Pulls followed by replacements.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Hmmm...looks ok. Think I'll defer to Eric on this one. Seems fair tho.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

No Good 
























I want to be next send her on Erik looks good


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

thebigk said:


> No Good
> 
> I want to be next send her on Erik looks good


I didn't look all the way down at first. I was sad for like a solid 5 minutes trying to figure out where it went south. I had concluded it was the 2 for 1.

I'll wait for others to input. and Eric don't play nice because you don't have the heart to say something mean, Mr Nice guy.. I'm a big boy and this is all about honesty. If someone finds this unfair I need to know. 

Edit: there was this on the first post..... "*No trading three for one If you take one try to replace it with one of equal value *"

I took it as don't put like, 3 Petit coronas in for an EL, I hope that the way I did it is okay. and I am ok with someone putting back in two ELs for the BHK.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

ejewell said:


> I didn't look all the way down at first. I was sad for like a solid 5 minutes trying to figure out where it went south. I had concluded it was the 2 for 1.
> 
> I'll wait for others to input. and Eric don't play nice because you don't have the heart to say something mean, Mr Nice guy.. I'm a big boy and this is all about honesty. If someone finds this unfair I need to know.


 It looks good to me just phucking with you


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I'd say it's fair too. To grab the BHK someone is either gonna have to give up 2, or something really nice so it works. Plus its already pretty much ready to smoke.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

thebigk said:


> No Good
> 
> I want to be next send her on Erik looks good


What's that at the bottom? I'm confused...


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

knilas said:


> What's that at the bottom? I'm confused...


Absolutely nothing. I know I look good, baby. :rockon:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeh...I get it now. Your name is Erik too..just spelled differently. What a dork I am...duhhh!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

ejewell said:


> I know I look good, baby. :rockon:


 It's in the eyes
View attachment 84058


Hope you see the pick or that sounds bad


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

If it comes to me next, pretty sure I'll be avoiding the bhk like the plague. There may be some butthurt that would ensue. More interested in the beauty right next to it. : banana:


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks fine to me, but only if you let us know how the Punch EL is :smoke:


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

knilas said:


> If it comes to me next, pretty sure I'll be avoiding the bhk like the plague. There may be some butthurt that would ensue. More interested in the beauty right next to it. : banana:


You're a better man than me, the BHK would be the first one outta the box. But it'd still be in my humi a year later bc I'd never find an occasion to smoke it


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

klittle250 said:


> You're a better man than me, the BHK would be the first one outta the box. But it'd still be in my humi a year later bc I'd never find an occasion to smoke it


Perhaps I'll consider it. I mean, it may be the only chance I get to ever have one. Heaven knows I'd prolly never she'll out the dough to buy one..lol. Its awfully righteous of Erik to offer one up, that's for sure!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

klittle250 said:


> You're a better man than me, the BHK would be the first one outta the box. But it'd still be in my humi a year later bc I'd never find an occasion to smoke it


Wish the Punch were cheaper myself... I only grabbed a few singles to test a different vendor. at $430 or so a box its not really 
something I am going to buy unless its a 5 way split ha!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Wish the Punch were cheaper myself... I only grabbed a few singles to test a different vendor. at $430 or so a box its not really
> something I am going to buy unless its a 5 way split ha!


I'm in! Now we only need 3 more!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Wish the Punch were cheaper myself... I only grabbed a few singles to test a different vendor. at $430 or so a box its not really
> something I am going to buy unless its a 5 way split ha!





knilas said:


> I'm in! Now we only need 3 more!


I've seen it on other forums discussed, but the ELs and REs are getting too damn expensive. Even at a 5way split I couldn't stomach that. I'll take a box of Esplendidos at that price. Or a Cab of Party shorts and a cab of RASS. Hell a cab of CoRo if they exist.

That's why I opted for the box of HdM Grand Epi 2013. They're less unreasonable, barely.

Maybe I should just get the Punch. haha.

btw, knilas, I don't mean to wet your panties but that RA AE has a brother in the box already. :smoke:

klittle250 The only reason I put that BHK in there is because I'm lucky enough to have two. Haven't moved up to the "buy a box" level yet. But I have one of each size resting nicely.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I just did a split on them Punch's $90 for a fiver and they will only get higher 
A vendor has them $417 if interested shoot me a PM


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeh..even as crazy as I am, that's a lil outta my comfort zone. Wow!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I could see this box being valuable in years to come as it is Punch's first EL but If i got one I wouldn't be able to keep it intact


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

knilas said:


> Yeh..even as crazy as I am, that's a lil outta my comfort zone. Wow!


 Sell to buy the only way


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> I could see this box being valuable in years to come as it is Punch's first EL but If i got one I wouldn't be able to keep it intact


 Me two thats why i jumped on them i am sick of paying out my .... for them EL/RE that i was late to get Still a very big CC noob


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Really wish people would lighten up, this dollar for dollar stuff is sort of taking the fun out of it.

@Gordo1473 Well done sir, a fine example of the true BOTL spirit.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Sigh. As Eric and Joe know, I just tonight pulled the trigger on the Punch EL. Will probably part with 5ers elsewhere. haha. 

Box went out this morning. Shipped via priority vs flat rate. saves ab 4 bucks for those remaining on the pass, depending on destination. Both boxes are there if you choose to go back to the flat rate. 

9114901159818373388959.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

The box arrived today along with a nice bomb from Erik @ejewell (thanks Erik!!). Heading out to work soon, so I'll post my puts and takes later this evening and will send the pass on to the next victim tomorrow (pending approval). :banana: :smoke:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Takes:
'12 898
'11 RA AE
'07 JL PC
'12 VR Famosos
'13 PLPC





























Puts:
'08 RyJ Cazadores
'07 ERDM Lunch Club
'11 H.U. Mag 46
'12 PSD4
'13 JL #1

Lemme know if I can send this on as is or if I need to make any adjustments. Thanks!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Works for me .......FYI it's a PL Panetela


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Works for me .......FYI it's a PL Panetela


Ok big k


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought I was gonna get to see a pic of my bomb.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Looks good to me


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent on its way to the great white north/ southern Canada, eh!
9114 9012 3080 1418 8357 27


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

knilas said:


> Sent on its way to the great white north/ southern Canada, eh!
> 9114 9012 3080 1418 8357 27


 There is only 5-6 feet of snow on the ground not to bad it could be worse


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

knilas said:


> Sent on its way to the great white north/ southern Canada, eh!
> 9114 9012 3080 1418 8357 27


 So just checked the tracking on this and it says Delivered to Hanska it think we missed @Merovius or did some thing happen that i don't know


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Never mind you should always double check


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Uhhh..yeh! My tracking says it was delivered to st Paul mn...yesterday..


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

My stupid was showing


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys, could you post the tracking for Minnesota? Havent seen the box yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Hey guys, could you post the tracking for Minnesota? Havent seen the box yet.
> 
> Thanks.


 Should be this one 9114 9012 3080 1418 8357 27


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Its in the post above. Box is at the post office waiting for you to pick it up, I think


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

knilas said:


> Its in the post above. Box is at the post office waiting for you to pick it up, I think


I was literally just there an hour ago to pick up another package. You think they would have said something...ugh.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Merovius said:


> I was literally just there an hour ago to pick up another package. You think they would have said something...ugh.


Sorry bro! I didnt state that a sig was required. Didnt they leave a slip or anything?


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

All is well, I am in receipt of the box. 

Will try to get it out tomorrow.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Merovius said:


> All is well, I am in receipt of the box.
> 
> Will try to get it out tomorrow.


Sweet!! :banana:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Merovius said:


> All is well, I am in receipt of the box.
> 
> Will try to get it out tomorrow.


Sweet!! :banana:


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

@knilas Thanks for the awesome bomb brother!



LGC Trunk Show
Casa Magna Colorado
Boli PC
Parti Short
Custom Johnny O

Great sticks. The custom Johnny O was really intriguing. After some research, I realized how HTF these are. You didnt have to that man. I really appreciate it, thank you very much.

Well, I guess that means its my turn. I really wish I had a bigger stash to choose from but Ive only been in the CC game a few months now, so well see how this goes. Im not gonna look these up and compare, Im just grabbing stuff I dont have or havent tried.

*Takes:*
Trini Reyes
Por Laranaga Panetela
H. Upmann Mag 46
RYJ Cazadores
RA Superiores

*Puts:*
Hoyo Epi 2 Jul-13
Vega Robaina Unico May-13
Monte 2 Jul-13
Behike 52 Jul-12 (since you were all too afraid, now there are two!)
Cohiba 1966 Jul-11


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Very generous Puts!! A BHK and a 1966? Wow!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Very generous Puts!! A BHK and a 1966? Wow!


Gonna assume this is gtg, heading to the post office now.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Very generous Puts!! A BHK and a 1966? Wow!


Holy cow! Great puts, Tyler!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

send her on So now that is over I am going to put the number you were on the way it went and draw it out of a hat and bomb one or two of you 


Thanks every one for do this will be doing it again had a few PM's from people that want to get in on the next


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for doing it Eric! It was fun! :banana: :smoke:


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

thebigk said:


> send her on So now that is over I am going to put the number you were on the way it went and draw it out of a hat and bomb one or two of you
> 
> Thanks every one for do this will be doing it again had a few PM's from people that want to get in on the next


Thanks for getting this started and organizing the whole thing! The way I see it you've got some sticks headed your way, so instead of bombing folks you should probably be stocking up on butane eace:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

klittle250 said:


> Thanks for getting this started and organizing the whole thing! The way I see it you've got some sticks headed your way, so instead of bombing folks you should probably be stocking up on butane eace:


 I got enough Butane need a good lighter all mine seem to go through the wash They don't work so well after the rinse cycle


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Was fun just reading back threw all the post again. Congrats guys! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys please remember to leave feedback for the puffer who sent you the package.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Guys please remember to leave feedback for the puffer who sent you the package.[/QUO
> 
> Good idea! Done. Thanks again Erik!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

knilas said:


> ejewell said:
> 
> 
> > Guys please remember to leave feedback for the puffer who sent you the package.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

ejewell said:


> knilas said:
> 
> 
> > No worries, mate. Just trying to wrap up loose ends as this comes to a close.
> ...


----------

